# Happy 13th to my Toby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

we made it! 13................years young!!!!!!!









happy b-day to my heart boy. we made it Tob..........

your a pretty remarkable boy, still have the fire in your eye, the will to live..........i would do it all over again a million times! i Love You to Absolute Pieces my Boy!!!!!!

we will definitely make this a special day!

debbie


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy birthday Toby.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Toby.

I hope you have many more. 

What does you mom have planned for your special day. 
I hope it is something really really good since you are a Valentines Baby.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

we are going up on the snowmobile trail, something he loves to do, go walk in the wooods stick his nose in deer tracks or any tracks! we have a great history and memories of him going cross country skiing with me, unfortunately its a bit more than i dare do with him, so we will walk up the trail a bit. 

i am so happy i have been blessed with having this dog for 13 years, and yes, it would be a wonderful thing if he could be around for a wee huge bit longer......

its a nice day here in maine sunny 30 degrees, perfect for our hike in the woods.

and of course we'll have a special b-day supper, and lots of cuddling later..........

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Toby! We love xc skiing too, very fun with a dog and for the dog.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks everyone.









Toby is having a great day!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday Toby!!! Wow - 13! Wishing for many, many more special birthdays together!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, i would like to wish for many more, but i think most of us gsd owners know 13 is getting to the back 9








i cherish all the time i've had him and the time he has left, and feel Darn lucky to have had him this long, and that he's still able to enjoy things in his life......many aren't lucky enough to see the age of 13.

debbie


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy 13th Birthday Toby!









Michaela & Heidi


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, happy birthday Toby!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yeah, its is definitely something to celebrate.........thanks for the b-day wishes everyone!

i wish i could be here next year saying happy 14th to Toby, but we take one day at a time .............

debbie


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Deb,
What a wonderful milestone for your Toby...hope he gets a special, delicious dinner!!
I think as our dogs get older we should celebrate every month...instead of waiting for a year to go by...kind of like when we were kids...13 years and one month!!! Just think how warm it will be for a walk with Toby on March 14th ;-))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Great Idea Cheryl!

i think i will celabrate once a month with my boy!!!!!!!
















or how about Every day...........every day sure is precious at this age......


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Birthday Toby!! YOu tell your mom you want a big steak for dinner!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

he got pizza instead!







well the crust anyway!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi am so happy i have been blessed with having this dog for 13 years, and yes, it would be a wonderful thing if he could be around for a wee huge bit longer......


Here's to lucky 13, Toby.







Hope you enjoyed your pizza crust.


----------

